# Corrosion in SRAM levers?!?!?!



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

I've been using Force brifters since Jan/Feb of this year. First of all, I Love how they work. Haven't had many issues with them. Now, this past weekend I was putting some new tape on the handlebars and noticed that there is some corrosion on the magnesium shift lever right next to the pivot point where the shifts occur. THey look like rust spots. Has anybody else experienced this? It is present in both levers (R & L) . This particular bike has seen very little rain throughout the year and it gets washed , dried, waxed and pretty much pampered every Saturday. I checked my ten year old 9 speed Dura Ace STIs on my home trainer bike and , while they're pretty beat up, they don't show any corrosion.

Anybody else experience the same thing with the Force levers? I'll try and take a picture and post it on Friday when I get home.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

I don't have force, I have rival.

I think the Rival levers are plastic, not metal.

But anyway the finish on my levers is completely trashed after 7000 miles in about 14 months.

It may not be rust.. it could be your fingers just wearing through the finish like mine did.

I doubt it is dangerous or structural but it sure is ugly & annoying.


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

hey, mine too! after about 17,000kms the "rival" logo on the blades is gone. i polished it off and now it looks sorta cool. the crankarms have some oxidation, but i doubt it's anything more than a cosmetic issue. i also had it polished off, so both levers and crankarms have that "extremely worn-out" look. which is different from just plain worn out. but i digress...i don't mind having parts that look like they're put to real use. but i have my mind wandering over those BB30 jobbies...yum...maybe an upgrade on the delish SystemSix is on track for next year. ditto for the new rival carbon levers. But I gotta say, the parts still work very very well. no issues whatever.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

RC28 said:


> . I checked my ten year old 9 speed Dura Ace STIs on my home trainer bike and , while they're pretty beat up, they don't show any corrosion.
> 
> .


As a point of reference, my DA levers are completely worn and oxidized with some corrosion--- likely from sweat.


----------

